# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  В центре Окленда рухнул вертолёт

## JAHolper

В Новой Зеландии в центре Окленда во время подготовки к установке новогодней ёлки внезапно упал вертолёт. Пилоту удалось уцелеть.

----------

